# Power button won't reset my K2



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I've read the FAQ looking for an answer and am following the instructions there on how to do a hard reset.

When I slide and hold the power switch on my K2 for more than 5 seconds, it doesn't reset.  It just turns power off completely.  Less than 5 seconds brings it in and out of sleep, as it should.  This is not a huge problem but I'm wondering if something is wrong or if I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You're not holding it long enough. The instructions say 15 seconds; when I've reset mine I've had to hold it as long as 30 seconds.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> You're not holding it long enough. The instructions say 15 seconds; when I've reset mine I've had to hold it as long as 30 seconds.


I have held it for even longer than 30 seconds. What I meant to say is that anything longer than 5 seconds just turns the power off whether it be 30 sec. or 60 sec.

When you hold it for 30 sec., does it start to reset before your let it go? I mean, can you tell it's resetting? My screen just goes white and no matter how long I continue to hold the button, it just stays that way. When I let it go, the screen is white and the power it off. When I hit the button again, it returns to the page I was on and doesn't go through the whole restart process.

Hope I'm making myself clear this time


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

After you hold it for 30 seconds, you let go of the button, then after another 10 seconds or so the screen starts to flash and then the bar appears showing it is restarting.  If you don't wait, and sometimes it has been as long as 20 seconds, then it doesn't reset, if you slide the bar to early you just wake it up again.  At least in my experience.  It takes patience!  If at all possible I try to do it from the menu unless the screen is completely locked. up.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Red said:


> After you hold it for 30 seconds, you let go of the button, then after another 10 seconds or so the screen starts to flash and then the bar appears showing it is restarting. If you don't wait, and sometimes it has been as long as 20 seconds, then it doesn't reset, if you slide the bar to early you just wake it up again. At least in my experience. It takes patience! If at all possible I try to do it from the menu unless the screen is completely locked. up.


Well, lets hope I never have to reset it with the button because I've followed all instructions and it doesn't reset. It just remains off. I've held the button over for as long as 60 sec. and it just turns off (white screen) after 5 seconds and no matter how long I hold the button or wait afterwards, it remains off until I push the button again to turn it on. Then, it doesn't reset it just returns to wherever I was when I started the process.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds to me like your slider button is defective.  I'd call customer service, because if your screen ever freezes (then you won't be able to get to the menu) and you will have no way to reset it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Red said:


> Sounds to me like your slider button is defective. I'd call customer service, because if your screen ever freezes (then you won't be able to get to the menu) and you will have no way to reset it.


That's what I was concerned about. Well, the point is academic. I just wanted to know if I was doing something wrong. But this Kindle is being replaced (later today in fact) because of a sun-fading issue. I'll try resetting on the new one and see if it works. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe you can't have the K2 plugged in when you do a re-set. . . .at least, I think I read that somewhere. . . . . 

Ann


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Update:  Got my new replacement K2 and the reset works on this one.  Thanks for all the help, everyone.


----------

